
Apple Confirms Music Deletion Glitch, Says Fix Incoming in Future iTunes Update - cgtyoder
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/05/13/apple-confirms-music-deletion-fix-coming/
======
11thEarlOfMar
Anecdote that is tangentially related...

We upgraded my wife to iPhone 6. When we're driving around, she likes to
listen to music on YouTube (don't ask). So we plugged in the charge/data cord
to the car's USB port. The phone charged, and the car's system display said
'reading files', but no audio would play. Instead, after 'reading files' it
displayed, 'no song'.

We tried a variety of different approaches, including playing YouTube on my
iPhone 6 and plugging it in to the car. It worked. My daughter's iPhone 6
worked. My wife's would not.

So I made an appointment at the Genius Bar. We told the story. Their
conclusion was 'bad USB chip' in the iPhone and they replaced it as a warranty
issue.

We took the new iPhone out to the car, and my wife excitedly plugged it in...

No luck.

Finally, I looked at the phone again and launched iTunes, which, of course,
was empty. She does not have a music collection. Then the coin dropped... 'no
song'. You don't suppose.....

Yes. In order to get any other media to play through the USB from her phone,
she had to have at least _one_ song in iTunes. I loaded 'Year of the Cat' and
sure enough, YouTube now played.

I am reminded of that anecdote because some time later, 'Year of the Cat' was
mysteriously deleted.

------
ryguytilidie
"Glitch" and "fix" are terms that seem pretty far removed from the way Apple
was talking about this just last week...

